# Concert 1 to concert 2, possible?



## Harps (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post and in need of some guidance and help. I have a 2000 tt with the non Bose cassette player and wanted a simple cd concert 2 upgrade, or so I thought! I know I really should have looked into it before I bought the cd player because I have connected it up and it plays ok with my cd changer but for some reason it is only using the rear speakers and not the fronts and sub. Is the concert 2 not compatible with my older concert 1 set up? I know you can get aftermarket headunits that probably sound a lot better but I just wanted to keep the cd changer etc, and not for it to get too involved. Sorry if this has been done to death but I have tried to search on this subject and are non the wiser except I now know it's not as simple as I first thought.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a concert 2 CD player in my 01 roadster it had a concert 1 but I replaced it I also had to fit a can bus adaptor so the switch lights would work and it would turn off and on with the ignition 
Has your car got Bose fitted if so the front rear fader will not work but all the speakers should be working this is the same for concert 1 and 2


----------



## jamie tt (May 8, 2009)

i have a concert 2 in my 2000 tt but my radio info does not show on dash pod


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamie tt said:


> i have a concert 2 in my 2000 tt but my radio info does not show on dash pod


No mate even with the can bus unit fitted it will not show on the DIS


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

I've been considering this. Is there any sound output difference in power/quality of sound on the standard non-bose setup?
I'm sure someone can compare this :mrgreen:


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have a concert 2 CD player in my 01 roadster it had a concert 1 but I replaced it I also had to fit a can bus adaptor so the switch lights would work and it would turn off and on with the ignition
> Has your car got Bose fitted if so the front rear fader will not work but all the speakers should be working this is the same for concert 1 and 2


where did you ge the can bus adaptor? :roll:


----------



## Harps (Jan 20, 2010)

My concert stereo is non Bose and the replacement concert 2 is Bose compatible, I really can't understand why it's not playing through all speakers just the back ones, is the issue that my system is none Bose, or does it depend on the concert 2 stereo model number I have? I know some have slightly different shaped facias to fit other models of audi but I don't know what the other differences are between the different model numbers ie is the concert 2 model number I bought not suitable for my car? I'm at a loss??? :x


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

My understanding is that the Bose configured head unit only sends a single output to the Bose amp. A non Bose configured unit send 4 amplified outputs directly to the 4 speakers.

Get someone with Vagcom to configure yor new headunit to non Bose.

Does Bose come up on the display when you turn the headunit on? I know it does on the Concert 1 units when they are configured for Bose. 

Josh


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Icemanfr said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I have a concert 2 CD player in my 01 roadster it had a concert 1 but I replaced it I also had to fit a can bus adaptor so the switch lights would work and it would turn off and on with the ignition
> ...


I got it from German ebaybut it was £80 not cheep


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Icemanfr said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Thanks, i'm looking for one a little cheaper


----------



## Harps (Jan 20, 2010)

Im really pulling my hair out now, i keep turning on the concert 2 i replaced the concert 1 with and 80% of the time its playing out of only the rear speakers again but 20% its playing through all the speakers absolutely fine but then i go back to it and it's gone back to playing through the rears only again!!!!!!!!! Does it require setting up on vag com , or is it the head unit that is knackered and get my money back. If its that it requires setting up where can i get this done around the manchester area? Sorry to keep going on about it but im running out of ideas.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Coding must be done to the H/U with vag-com if you change from BOSE to non-BOSE. Using BOSE coding on non-bose speaker system will result in sound playing only on rear speakers. The unit probbably came from a BOSE equipped car.

Give it a try with a quick recode, it's a one minute job, maybe a member near you can help you out with vag-com


----------



## Harps (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats a relief it could be just the coding. If anyone can help me out that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys - read this post with interest as I'm looking to replace my current Bose cassette unit (with Audi 6-CD changer) with a Bose Concert CD player headunit (I'm sick of having to faff about with the cd changer when I just want to change 1 CD!)

I didn't realise there were "Concert I" and Concert "II" types. I'm assuming the Bose concert cassette player is Concert I and therefore I'd be looking to replace with a Concert I bose cd player (othewise the DIS info won't show right?)

If so, what's the part number of a concert I type CD player? Had a look on Waks accessory list, but the concert CD players aren't listed (just the changer unit)

Sorry it's not a direct answer to the last post.... :?


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Just come across this http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audi/radios/

I note the line: There is a European version of this radio called "Chorus II" that has a cassette player instead of CD. It is not used in any US models.

That's the model I have - Can I assume therefore that a direct swap for the Concert II single slot CD player in this article would be possible (CD changer, Bose and DIS compatible) ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bjgilbert said:


> Hi guys - read this post with interest as I'm looking to replace my current Bose cassette unit (with Audi 6-CD changer) with a Bose Concert CD player headunit (I'm sick of having to faff about with the cd changer when I just want to change 1 CD!)
> 
> I didn't realise there were "Concert I" and Concert "II" types. I'm assuming the Bose concert cassette player is Concert I and therefore I'd be looking to replace with a Concert I bose cd player (othewise the DIS info won't show right?)
> 
> ...


There was no single CD unit with the Concert 1 only the Concert 2


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

In which case then is it possible to swap my existing unit (see below - sorry it's Chorus, not concert as previously stated)







with the concert II single slot CD player,







whilst still retaining the CD changer functionality, DIS info and Bose?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bjgilbert said:


> In which case then is it possible to swap my existing unit (see below - sorry it's Chorus, not concert as previously stated)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mate the 2 units in the pics would be a stright swap


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy days - thanks for that (and sorry for hijacking the thread!)

off to eBay I go.... :wink:


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Last one - promise ;-) The options on this unit are:

Audi part # 8P0 035 186 (European spec A3)
Audi part # 8E0 035 186 (European spec A4, with chrome trim)
Audi part # 4B0 057 186 (European spec A6, no chrome trim)

Which part number would fit a 52 plate TT - my guess would be the A3 spec?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bjgilbert said:


> Last one - promise ;-) The options on this unit are:
> 
> Audi part # 8P0 035 186 (European spec A3)
> Audi part # 8E0 035 186 (European spec A4, with chrome trim)
> ...


Take care mate not all of them have pop out buttons and you cannot close the radio flap also they are not all the same shape and will not fit the opening on the TT I think the A3 radio is larger thah the TT


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm, better invest some more time in getting this right I think. Will give Audi a bell and see if they can dig out the right part number... Cheers for the heads up, I'll post my findings.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> bjgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Last one - promise ;-) The options on this unit are:
> ...


As said, always best to check with the seller that it has push in buttons as seen a few that don't move. Versions specifically for the TT are going to make life easier, as below link, and also ensure you get the security code

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-CONCERT-CD-P ... 1e5a2478f9


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

By push in buttons I guess you mean the on/off volume button - so that the flap closes over the facia OK? Cheers for ebay link - that's some muchos dollah for an Audi head unit :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes mate :wink:

The original single button cassette versions are sold for £99 by Stafford Audi so suppose and extra £70 for the cd version is about right. Try putting up a wanted ad in the Marketplace as plenty of people upgrade to aftermarket, or just keep checking E Bay for a bargain


----------



## Harps (Jan 20, 2010)

The one I bought is the 4bo 035 186q, this has pop out buttons, Bose compatible and fits like a glove, just need it setting to non Bose and I'm away. hopefully. Got it off eBay for £120. There's normally a good few for sale.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Harps said:


> The one I bought is the 4bo 035 186q, this has pop out buttons, Bose compatible and fits like a glove, just need it setting to non Bose and I'm away. hopefully. Got it off eBay for £120. There's normally a good few for sale.


Did you have Concert I fitted before? Anyone done this conversion I -> II can compare sound quality if there is any difference?


----------



## bjgilbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Apparently there are a number of variations to the standard 4B0035186 options I've discovered thus far are:

4B0035186G
4B0035186S
4B0035186Q

Quite what the difference is I haven't yet worked out - i guess some sort of regional variation?


----------



## Harps (Jan 20, 2010)

Can anyone recommend anyone around the Manchester area who will be able to recode my concert 2 to none Bose output?


----------

